# Neil Young just became a U.S. citizen



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Not exactly model train news, Neil Young is known among others things, for his association with Lionel. 

https://www.aol.com/article/enterta...al-message-for-his-fellow-americans/23908176/


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

No big deal but this should be posted in Union Station.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No big deal is right.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I had no idea he wasn't... On a musical note, I think his "old man" song is iconic...


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Young's album Harvest Moon is one of my all time favorites. But there is a whole bunch more about the singer that does not set well with me.

Bill


----------



## EJ&EKeith (Jan 10, 2020)

Severn said:


> I had no idea he wasn't... On a musical note, I think his "old man" song is iconic...


Old man brings a tear to the ol’ eyes!


----------



## CRH (Nov 11, 2015)

Only reason that he became a U.S. Citizen is so now he can piss & moan about what all he hates about it.


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

WOW ..never knew this and listened to his music alot in my younger days. Rust Never Sleeps ..Cinnamon Girl ...Southern Pacific ...and some from the Crosby Stills and Nash days. 

What country did he come from?


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Larry C said:


> WOW ..never knew this and listened to his music alot in my younger days. Rust Never Sleeps ..Cinnamon Girl ...Southern Pacific ...and some from the Crosby Stills and Nash days.
> 
> What country did he come from?


:cAnada:


----------



## CRH (Nov 11, 2015)

CRH said:


> Only reason that he became a U.S. Citizen is so now he can piss & moan about what all he hates about it.


Well this didn't take him long to start pissing & moaning...

"Neil Young calls Trump 'a disgrace to my country' after the Canadian becomes a US citizen and reveals that he plans to vote Democrat"

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8024851/Neil-Young-calls-Trump-disgrace-country-citizen-plans-vote-Democrat.html


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

he is pissing and moaning about the president, not the country...


----------



## bw12 (Sep 21, 2017)

John, 
Time to close this one???


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

CRH said:


> Only reason that he became a U.S. Citizen is so now he can piss & moan about what all he hates about it.


You don't have to be a citizen "to piss and moan" about any country


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

bw12 said:


> John,
> Time to close this one???


I agree also for the thread to be closed ..like a bag of potato chips , its too tempting to lash out at liberals and anti patriots.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Larry C said:


> I agree also for the thread to be closed ..like a bag of potato chips , its too tempting to lash out at liberals and anti patriots.


Agreed. Though I've never lashed out at a bag of potato chips. I like them too much.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

he said his application was held up due to his mj usage , go figure ...
he did keep dual citizenship though [just i case ??], and his wife is daryl hannah, a new one of only 1 1/2 years


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good for Neil Young. My sister-in-law became naturalized so that she could vote, too.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

He looks like death warmed over, the drugs finally caught up with him.

Bill


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I like his music but he should shut his pie hole. There are enough evil and insane people in this country raging against Trump. We don't need to import more.


----------



## WMnut (Oct 23, 2019)

seayakbill said:


> Young's album Harvest Moon is one of my all time favorites. But there is a whole bunch more about the singer that does not set well with me.
> 
> Bill


Me either...:thumbsdown:


----------



## WMnut (Oct 23, 2019)

CRH said:


> Well this didn't take him long to start pissing & moaning...
> 
> "Neil Young calls Trump 'a disgrace to my country' after the Canadian becomes a US citizen and reveals that he plans to vote Democrat"
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8024851/Neil-Young-calls-Trump-disgrace-country-citizen-plans-vote-Democrat.html


Yeah, just what we need in this country, another whiner..:cheeky4:


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> He looks like death warmed over, the drugs finally caught up with him.
> 
> Bill


i wonder if it is better to burn out than to fade away?


----------



## WMnut (Oct 23, 2019)

MikeL said:


> i wonder if it is better to burn out than to fade away?


:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WMnut said:


> Yeah, just what we need in this country, another whiner..:cheeky4:



I am still waiting for all those who said they would move out of the USA if a certain person got elected as president.
There were a bunch of them. :smokin:

They could all go live next to Old Hobo!


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

So, politics is allowed here? To bad!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mvdeschane said:


> So, politics is allowed here? To bad!


Where is the politics? Razzamataz...........:cheeky4:
By the word President? 

Edit, By the way Neil Young stinks ! :thumbsdown:


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

I understand that many people simply want to get into it! Good luck with that! However, I have listened to Neal Young since he was in Buffalo Springfield and enjoy his music. I would ask, how long does he need to be a U.S. Citizen before he is allowed to state his mind about things in the U.S.?


----------

